# Reader's Choice poll- Anonymous August LM



## velo (Aug 18, 2019)

Just for fun, no prizes or accolades come with winning this poll other than bragging rights and an inflated ego.  Select your favourite and results will be revealed when scores are posted.


----------



## PiP (Aug 19, 2019)

Great idea, Velo. I've just read all the entries and with only one vote, it's a difficult decision. Voted!

Come on folks, make yourself a coffee, chillax and take a few moments to read all the entries and place your vote.


----------



## -xXx- (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## velo (Aug 26, 2019)

The people agree with the judges, well done, Tim!!


----------

